# Are PM's working?



## purpledc (Nov 24, 2012)

The reason I ask Is I have sent Pms to 3 different people including a moderator on this forum and havent heard from any of them. One of them includes a problem about a guitar they supposedly shipped yet after a week of having a label created isnt showing up in the system. Im trying to make sure they arent just blowing me off. Is the Pm system running like it should?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 24, 2012)

You have to add the works

Q-yewt B-umbs


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 25, 2012)

I replied to you this afternoon. It's been a busy holiday week for most, myself included.


----------

